# Ruger SR9C Question



## psychotropic (Jul 6, 2012)

I recently purchased a SR9C and I have to say I love the gun. My only problem is the stainless steel and difficulty locking the gun. When grabbing the action, it is difficult to pull back due to amount of force required to cock the gun, but more due to the slick steel surface. I find it to be even worse when at an indoor range and sweaty hands. Does anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions besides wearing a shooting glove?

Thanks!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

My wife has a Ruger SR9c and she used to not be able to pull the slide back and now after a couple hundred rounds she can now pull the slide. 

Stupid question: You are using the cocking serrations, right? The serrations of my wife's SR9c are very aggressive.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

It may be your method.I tried to write it but not eloquent enough.I did find this video demonstrating the overhand method.This one works really well an especially for weak or arthritic like mine.Hope this helps.

Racking a Slide With Weak Hands - YouTube


----------

